# Anyone else here have panic attacks?



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I wanted to see if there were anyother members who also suffer with Anxiety or panic attack disorders just out of curoiusity. =3


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's one of the things I get my medical marijuana for. It isn't so bad any more but I had a hard time right when I was in school. I found keeping myself busy and not cutting myself off from friends, like I did before, was a great help.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have lots of anxiety. It makes me sick. Headaches, chest pain, etc.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

When I start to feel really anxious I get angry and yell at people lol. It may not be a panic attack but def a problem nonetheless haha. My mom tells me to go to anger management but I like it. Its keeps stupid people away. :/


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Roo know you are NOT alone in this, more ppl suffer from this than they care to admit, I am like Aimee, wish I was liek Krystal


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

=/

I get the tingling hands, short breathe, heart racing, heart palps, dizzy, upset stomach, eye sparks when you turn your eyes, tense and ANGER! UGH!!!!!!!!!!! 
I honestly donot take anything for them..usually being active keeps my mind off thinking about the physical feelings.

I have just been so depressed lately..since both Spazz and Puff were PTS it is nice to know there are others who can relate. sometimes my anxiety and anger gets the better of me..


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

I dunno that I would call it panic attacks but change is super hard for me and not bein around my friends is hard too... Depression is crazy n I don't wanna claim
it for myself but I know I deal with it on a daily. I just try to stay busy, play with the dogs n spend time with sister. Take deep breaths constantly, try to keep my head in a positive place and appreciate where I am and what I've been thru. I always make it out alive it's just not always a fun road gettin there.


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

Two things I prescribe for that start going to a shooting range helps a lot and great to be able to protect you and your family.the second is a nice long ride on a Harley oh and fishing works for me too.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I've had the shaking hands, chest pains, and dizzieness so bad I've passed out. My art helps me a lot. Concentrating on a picture or detail in a tattoo gets my mind going in a total different direction. Also I have found long walks with the dogs through the river park is really relaxing and makes me feel good.

Rides on the Harley through Mt. Lassen are also really amazing


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I found this in 09 when I had my first MC and it really was helpful for me.

Anxiety Symptoms


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> =/
> 
> I get the tingling hands, short breathe, heart racing, heart palps, dizzy, upset stomach, eye sparks when you turn your eyes, tense and ANGER! UGH!!!!!!!!!!!
> I honestly donot take anything for them..usually being active keeps my mind off thinking about the physical feelings.
> ...


((hugs)) you are right to keep yourself busy is how I deal with mine, I don't take anything for mine either, I self-medicate, being with my dogs helps me a lot, after Penny passed, I had one and I have those same symptoms, almost to the point of passing out. Not cool. I am here if you ever need to talk


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I think most ppl in today's society do... the only difference is everyone deals w/ or reacts differently. 

Knowing I'm not alone, music, prayer & exercise help with circumstantial issues.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I went to the ER a few times for them. the first time I got it was the worst ever I thought it I was going to die  I took a lot of supplements when I used to work out in College and I think one of them messed me up. I almost dropped out of college because I couldn't sleep and I was a total mess. Thankfully I was able to control it, but the reason for all the panic attacks is my fear of dying. I took a philosophy class the year I got them and that class made it worse. I started working out and turning my fear and anxiety into anger at the gym and it drained the anxiety of me. I think my pets really help to keep my levels low. 

Two years I went to the Bronx Zoo and I got on one of those suspended cart things that travel across the park and the height messed me up. WHen I got home that night I am guessing the stress from my fear of height triggered it  I know what you are going through, just try to avoid caffeine, drugs obviously lol, crowded places and try to get in the gym or go running. If you drain your body from working out you get a nice endorphine boost and that keeps your anxiety very low.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes I have had them, I do not do well with crowds of people indoors, place me in a small dark closet by myself any day over a large room with 100 people!!!
Used to be real bad when I first got my job but being on an elevator full of people every day I guess has desensitized me somewhat now I just kinda star at the corner and zone the other people out instead of pushing myself as far into the corner as I can with my eyes squeezed shut, digging me nails in to my palms till I got the little bloody moons. =X


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Under certain situations I used to have anxiety attacks.
But once I commited to my faith I was cured of it.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

kg420 said:


> OMG I've had the shaking hands, chest pains, and dizzieness so bad I've passed out. My art helps me a lot. Concentrating on a picture or detail in a tattoo gets my mind going in a total different direction. Also I have found long walks with the dogs through the river park is really relaxing and makes me feel good.
> 
> Rides on the Harley through Mt. Lassen are also really amazing


I love me some Sacramento river!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I went to the ER a few times for them. the first time I got it was the worst ever I thought it I was going to die  I took a lot of supplements when I used to work out in College and I think one of them messed me up. I almost dropped out of college because I couldn't sleep and I was a total mess. Thankfully I was able to control it, but *the reason for all the panic attacks is my fear of dying*. I took a philosophy class the year I got them and that class made it worse. I started working out and turning my fear and anxiety into anger at the gym and it drained the anxiety of me. I think my pets really help to keep my levels low.
> 
> Two years I went to the Bronx Zoo and I got on one of those suspended cart things that travel across the park and the height messed me up. WHen I got home that night I am guessing the stress from my fear of height triggered it  I know what you are going through, just try to avoid caffeine, drugs obviously lol, crowded places and try to get in the gym or go running. If you drain your body from working out you get a nice endorphine boost and that keeps your anxiety very low.


yezzur, that is my panic attack trigger too. Death, I have a HUGE fear of it and hieghts...I have full blown panic attacks before I fly so I refuse to ever board a plane after 05' flight. Btw, I have been rushed to the er quiet a bit. when I was 17 I would call the er constantly because of them.. *sigh* they need a cure for that!!!! lol
I am limited to what I can do...I am stuck! Mark was supposed to get a car...his brother  him over and he was out 2000...he made the money back and he oes out and BUYS A FLAT SCREEN TV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he is so unmotivating, he would rather sit around and fight with me it is just a :rain: situation..luckily..My mom will be in town sunday so she will help me..she knows how I am..Mark just cusses at me and it makes them worse, He wont let me go for jogs because the area we live in I guess isnt all that nice..he says I never looked for help, Yes I have..it costs money his butt wont part with because f his smoking habit. *Rolls eyes* I donot drink coffee (I hate it) I drink tea sometimes and I tend to try to stay away from sweets..The only reason they popped up was because November was :rain: my 14yr old cat and Spazz being PTS.. went into depression then WHAM mid december Panic attack central! heh..hate those vicious cycles. at this point I am so drained I don't care anymore...they are more annoying then anything

did i mention my BMI is 17? i am also underweight at the moment..not severly about 2-3lbs under so i can't workout riht now until i get my weight back up


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> yezzur, that is my panic attack trigger too. Death, I have a HUGE fear of it and hieghts...I have full blown panic attacks before I fly so I refuse to ever board a plane after 05' flight. Btw, I have been rushed to the er quiet a bit. when I was 17 I would call the er constantly because of them.. *sigh* they need a cure for that!!!! lol
> I am limited to what I can do...I am stuck! Mark was supposed to get a car...his brother  him over and he was out 2000...he made the money back and he oes out and BUYS A FLAT SCREEN TV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he is so unmotivating, he would rather sit around and fight with me it is just a :rain: situation..luckily..My mom will be in town sunday so she will help me..she knows how I am..Mark just cusses at me and it makes them worse, He wont let me go for jogs because the area we live in I guess isnt all that nice..he says I never looked for help, Yes I have..it costs money his butt wont part with because f his smoking habit. *Rolls eyes* I donot drink coffee (I hate it) I drink tea sometimes and I tend to try to stay away from sweets..The only reason they popped up was because November was :rain: my 14yr old cat and Spazz being PTS.. went into depression then WHAM mid december Panic attack central! heh..hate those vicious cycles. at this point I am so drained I don't care anymore...they are more annoying then anything
> 
> did i mention my BMI is 17? i am also underweight at the moment..not severly about 2-3lbs under so i can't workout riht now until i get my weight back up


Me and you have pretty much the same fears.. I don't fly for any reason the last time I flew was around 01 and never again lol You can get your weight up quite easily get a pack of muscle milks and have one before you go to bed. If you can't get the cash for muscle milks just get some cottage cheese and have it with some fruit before you go to bed that should fill you up.

I have a different approach to life now but it took a while for me to get there. I know when I get old and death is creeping I will probably freak out again but for now I just dig it deep and think of how greateful I am to be able to live happy unlike many people with diseases in hospitals or third world countries.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

The last time I flew was coming back from Florida. the plane dropped abit and I freaked out. LOL!!!!!!!!!! what was scary was the hydrolics to the wheel were jammed so we flew around abit until they got it fixed...nice right? never again!
but you are right..I should be thankful I am not severely sick and I should know that these are panic attacks because since december I have had diffrent symptoms and fears and somedays I have no panic attacks and others I have them. I think we will stick to cottage cheese and we meaning Riley and I. xD she loves her cottage cheese spoon.
I also eat bagals and cream cheese. love bagals!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> The last time I flew was coming back from Florida. the plane dropped abit and I freaked out. LOL!!!!!!!!!! what was scary was the hydrolics to the wheel were jammed so we flew around abit until they got it fixed...nice right? never again!
> but you are right..I should be thankful I am not severely sick and I should know that these are panic attacks because since december I have had diffrent symptoms and fears and somedays I have no panic attacks and others I have them. I think we will stick to cottage cheese and we meaning Riley and I. xD she loves her cottage cheese spoon.
> I also eat bagals and cream cheese. love bagals!!


If you eat any of that stuff before you go to bed you will gain some weight lol it's funny to hear a girl wanting to gain weight these days. The media has set up young girls to fail 

The only way I will get on a plane is to pick up a new puppy and my wife knows that haha


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Weird huh? and I worry about being too skinny when their our models who are walking bones who think they look good. EW!

LOL! the onl way I am getting on a plane is if I am drugged up like whoa. xDDDD

and WAIT, I was on a plane not so long ago..my bad. Shannon (My ex) and I were going to visit his parents for the holidays...I couldn't breathe, I fidgeted.. we were sitting by the engine so whenever it went off or quit I freaked out. lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Weird huh? and I worry about being too skinny when their our models who are walking bones who think they look good. EW!
> 
> LOL! the onl way I am getting on a plane is if I am drugged up like whoa. xDDDD
> 
> and WAIT, I was on a plane not so long ago..my bad. Shannon (My ex) and I were going to visit his parents for the holidays...I couldn't breathe, I fidgeted.. we were sitting by the engine so whenever it went off or quit I freaked out. lol


No puppy I dont fly that's my policy haha

I saw the victoria secret's fashion show thing and those girls were a little too skinny for my taste. They had quantity up top but the lower half was like a skeleton lol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I had a really bad panic attack in HS, had to go to the ER for a few hours, but I haven't had one since.

My two biggest fears are heights and bugs -- any bug. My mom and I took a trip along the west coast of Michigan to see lighthouses and it was the worst trip ever cause she wanted to go to the top of all of them, but they all had stairs that you could see through to the floor? If you know what I mean? And I could only go as far as the first window, which was like ... 10-15 feet off the ground or something pathetic like that, lol.

And bugs, omg, don't get me started on them. My fear of bugs is so bad. I couldn't go in the basement to do laundry once because there was a dead bumblebee on the floor in front of the steps. I knew logically that it was dead and there was no way it could do anything to me, but I was FREAKING OUT. I had to call my ex and have him pick it up and put it in the trash, lol. I don't even like butterflies. Or flies. I never kill flies cause whenever I try to, I end up screaming and running away from them when they start flying around.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Yea I hate bugs too lol there was a dead mouse in my basement I made my wife get it out hahah


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Yea I hate bugs too lol there was a dead mouse in my basement I made my wife get it out hahah


oh lord david SMH


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

dead roaches..nasty! eww and locus shells!

now I am majorly terrified of Camel Spiders..we have those here..UGLY and MEAN!
they never cause panic attacks though. lol!! just fear of sleeping when one is caught in the house


----------

